# In Los Angeles for the month of January



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I'm visiting Los Angeles right at the end of December and will be there for all of January with the occassional jaunt out of town. I will be staying in Irvine and I am totally clueless as to what to do regarding riding. Can someone point me to where I can possibly hire a road bike near Irvine and of any areas/parks or rides which are frequented by road riders? Also the kind of clothing required for a Los Angeles winter....vest, arm warmers, knee warmers, thermal underlay......all of the abbove, some of the above...none of the above.

Thanks!


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

go here: www.bikeforums.net and post in the "southern california" forum to get a lot of orange county responses.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The weather will be cool - temps in the low 40s or high 30s in the morning, low 60s in the afternoon, which makes it sort of in between. Admittedly, I'm a bit of a cold weather wimp. So, I like "modular" clothing.

Leg warmers and shorts, arm warmers and short sleeve shirt, windbreaker with removable sleeves. I also have neoprene booties because my tootsies get cold. I usually wear a base layer in winter, either an extra pair of old bike shorts or polyester undershorts, a polyester t-shirt. 

If you like headgear, wear lightweight stuff - a full-on neoprene balaclava is not necessary. I have a very thin neck gator that can stretch over my head when necessary.

HTH,
JSR


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Ok thanks for your replies!


----------



## vitdoc (Nov 22, 2004)

Check out the website for the Orange County Rebel Riders http://www.ocrebels.com/
Or the Orange County Wheelman 
http://www.ocw.org/
For rides in the Orange County area. I believe you can rent high end road bikes at Laguna Cyclery in Laguna Beach. Possibly at the Edge in Laguna Hills.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Come to the RBR get together with Dave Hickey. It's the weekend of the 19th.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Come to the RBR get together with Dave Hickey. It's the weekend of the 19th.


That would be really great! If i'm in town that weekend, i'll definitely make an effort.


----------

